# builder near ansaio



## shepo (Aug 29, 2009)

hello am new new forum can anybody with a local builder for some concreting and plaster work maybe a handyman thanks


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Shepo

Welcome to the Forum.


Peterfc 666?


----------



## shepo (Aug 29, 2009)

*peter*

thanks for welcome where are you based any help with day to day living expenses would be ahelp we still live in england but have bought a old farmers cottage and need to do some work to make it hapitable so any advice would be welcome regards simon aka shepo


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Simon

Seems strange me replying to a Simon, the last Simon i had contact with banned me from his Forum but that's another story. 

I have just put down my deposit on my house. My house is in Central Portugal just outside of a town called Gois. The village is called Vale Boa.

Click the link below there is some info about living costs. 

Lots of people have a view about what you can and can't do with a property. At the end of the day go to the local Camera as they are the ones who can give you chapter and verse on what can be done and what can't be done. 

Peterfc 666?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...g-portugal/39716-expats-portuguese-dream.html


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Simon, welcome to the forum, I live just down the road from Ansiao, at Tomar, I know a couple of builders down this way but not nearer to you,


----------



## shepo (Aug 29, 2009)

*hello ansaio calling*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Simon, welcome to the forum, I live just down the road from Ansiao, at Tomar, I know a couple of builders down this way but not nearer to you,


hell omostra06 thanks for reply could you send their emails i think tomar is about 30 miles away and might be worth talking to them as they come recommended regards simon


----------

